# Phase Linear OPUS 150.4



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

I think this is more of a regret letter but I just listened to it for like two hours - so I will write it while the memory is as fresh as possible.

First - the set-up :
Alpine F1-old status>Rainbow platinums >OPUS 
Morel mw 266s > Genesis Miniblock

I had it on with the McIntosh before had some issues - which 'seem' to be fixed as after changing the fuse holder , taping the back ends of the plats, and re-installing the drivers - this has been two straight days of driving at least one hour with out any problems.


I was not sure if the Mcintosh was finicky - had listened to it on the platinums for a few hours as well. But since the OPUS is sold - I feel I can give my impressions:

Music listened to:
1. Glow -Reef -- I really love Gary Stringer and his vocals - sort of old skool - anyway - love the album and listened mainly to tracks :5- Consideration, 9- I'm not scared
2.MJB - track 19 -One with Bono
3. Marvin Gaye- Let's get it on , What's goin on
4.Andrea Bocelli -Under the Desert Sky-Besame
5. Chesky demonstration disc- tracks 1.Rebecca Pidgeon, Sara K, Livingston Taylor, Fred Hirsch trio

Anyway - I was initially going to write about the OPUS and after all the listening - I was just more impressed with the rainbow platinums. These speakers are not going to be heard by the hot girl as you pull into the where ever your going. But they are surreally accurate (oxymoron-I am sure). I have had the Seas Lotus Reference (older set), Focal 130ks w/JLIB4 8s, MB QSDs, and CDTS to compare with. The Platinums,QSDs, Lotus were basically throw in A pillar and door some tuning by my tin ear and let god do the rest- I have to say - this is the best two way comp I have ever listened to and at 1500 - I would say a good price.

What I can say about the amp - is that it basically disappeared. There was no harshness at the high end - and the low end was well controlled- in fact - I felt that my bass was boomy and sloppy after listening and realized I have that part to handle. Depends on the Cd- Reef ,MJB was fine - Bocelli live was real good.

I did audition Gerald Levert's Voices as well - but again the heaviness of the bass (subs (?) just made me turn it off- it is usually one of my favorite cds.

As far as the amp - compared to the McIntosh MC431 - it didn't have as much boom and sizzle - but it was smooth- very smooth actually- and seemed to me never stressed. The downside is- I had the gains at zero and it didn't get like across the street loud - but it remained composed and well smooth (I know I said that already). 

Well thats it - who ever bought this amp got lucky- because as you know I tried to sell it before and got lucky twice -ended up keeping it - by the time I appreciated it - I was an idiot and SOLD it!!

Oh -well.


----------

